
Firefox Beta Channel: 5.0 Release candidate now available - mbrubeck
https://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2011/06/15/firefox-beta-channel-release-candidate-now-available/
======
srl
Isn't it a tad early for them to be preparing for 5.0 when the latest version
in the 4.0 branch is 4.0.1?

Just doesn't seem that they've actually made any changes worthy of a new major
version. Perhaps they're getting jealous of chrome having what seems like such
a fast release cycle?

~~~
mbrubeck
Starting with Firefox 6, Mozilla is releasing Firefox updates every 6 weeks
(just like Chrome):

[http://mozilla.github.com/process-
releases/draft/development...](http://mozilla.github.com/process-
releases/draft/development_overview/)

